# Scrambled eggs.



## pckouris (Jan 23, 2006)

I broke too many eggs for scrambling.
Now I have a half a dozen all beat up and ready for scrambling. I want to keep them for tomorrow. How do I store them in the refrig?
I heard in a bowl and covered with a layer of water?
Is this correct?
Help!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2006)

Put them in a covered bowl and refrigerate.  Since they're already scrambled, not much will happen overnight.


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2006)

Pour them in an ice cube tray and freeze.  You can pop them out as you need them.


----------



## Constance (Jan 23, 2006)

Make a fritatta...they're good leftover, cold or reheated.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 23, 2006)

They'll be just fine in the fridge, cover them so that the plastic wrap lays on the surface of the eggs. They'll keep for at least a couple of days


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 23, 2006)

Pick one of the above they all work.I have brought home eggs and realised I broke them on the way home and tried to save them.The above methods have worked for me in the past.Scamble away.


----------



## pckouris (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks you guys. I put them in a glass bowl and covered them tightly with SaraWrap. Will used them today, that is one day. So no harm should come to me.


----------



## BigDog (Jan 24, 2006)

Pete said:
			
		

> I broke too many eggs for scrambling.


 
Breakfast, especially eggs, is/are one of my favorite meals. Sorry, but t'aint such thing as too many eggs cracked to scramble! Cook 'em all up, I'll find a home for 'em!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 24, 2006)

Regarding the storage of egg, its left over egg yolks that you should store in a bowl covered with a layer of water.


----------

